# Short ladder on roof?



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

It depends
I'll use a ladder on a roof if it's safe to do so
I have found this tool to be useful


----------



## firsthomegal (May 28, 2007)

Is it possible that one of those is rentable? What's it called? I could just use an extension pole to paint, but it looks like there's some scrapping up there. The area is also shingles, not wood siding like the lower part of the house, and one shingle is missing and will need replacing.

(FYI The pitch on the roof is much less than that in the picture; however, the slope is away from the wall, not against it.)

Once I get up there to do the lower part, I'll decide whether it's a do it myselfer or whether I should hire someone to tackle those areas.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

I'm not sure if it's rent-able
It should be...could be a liability thing though...like ladders
I'd try a Contractor's Rent- All Type Place, or maybe a Paint Store

I've heard it called a Pivot Tool most often


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 1, 2007)

A pivot tool or a wedge, i do believe that i saw them in a rental place before. I could be wrong though.


----------



## firsthomegal (May 28, 2007)

I finally got up on the roof today, and now realize that I should be able to do everything I need with a fairly short extension pole. I think. I am also thinking of getting a contractor to do some of these high, risky spots. Do painting contractors do small jobs? Or is this something I'd hire a "handyman" for? (Am I getting the award for the most inane first time home owner questions?).

Anyway, related question. I didn't proceed with working after I got up the roof because it was awefully slippery. In fact, I didn't even stand up. I got off the ladder and sat on the roof, testing the surface by pressing my boots to the shingles. I was pretty sure I would have skied right off if I stood up. 

It had rained the night before, so the shingles still may have been wet. But I also think it was my boots. They are fairly hard-soled. What is the recommended foot wear for walking around on asphalt shingles? I just had this roof shingled this week, and the guys were stomping all over it. I should have surveyed their boots.


----------



## slickshift (Aug 25, 2005)

You can always ask about the high spots
There might be a minimum charge from either a painting service or handyman service, but a smaller company might do it

I use my work boots, but I've been told that sneakers with some bite are more in order

Or, as it's usually expressed to me when this comes up: "It's all in the kicks"


----------

